# -wing chun barcelona xuan system spain- private trainning seminars



## shadowboxer (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey , everyone:
My name is Shifu Rafael Avellà , 16 years of Wing Chun experience and actually I am the official representative of  Xuan Wing Chun System in Barcelona(Spain).

_<post edited to comply with Advertising Policy and Personal Contact Information policy.  jks9199, Asst. Admin_>

Xuan Wing Chun System
Danny Xuan-Wing Chun(Facebook).
http://www.wcats.com


Best of wishes


----------



## wtxs (Jul 7, 2013)

shadowboxer said:


> Hey , everyone: My name is Shifu Rafael Avellà ......



Welcome my fellow WCer.  Just curious, is your sir name Shifu or Avella? :hmm: Will you be sharing some of the special way of training you've spoken of?  I'm always like to see how others interpret their WC concepts.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2013)

I was in Valencia last summer and also traveled a bit around the area and never saw a martial arts school--are they rare in Spain, or do they tend not to be commercial and hence not out on the streets?


----------



## geezer (Jul 8, 2013)

WC in Spain? Not bloody likely on my salary! But it would be fun. Say, you ever visit that guy, Victor Gutierrez? Actually I don't know if I'd want to, myself. I really can't afford any more injuries. On the other hand, "de la derrota tambien se aprende" ... er, I guess. :burp:


----------



## shadowboxer (Jul 9, 2013)

Shifu means "Instructor".

@arnisador: you can be surprised how many people teach and practice Wing Chun in Spain..they normally work in a gym, that is "why" maybe you did not see many "Kwoons" around. Anyhow , here in Barcelona you can find someone who teaches Wing Chun with lots of passion and makes every single student to learn properly how his body works.
In Barcelona city you have a good choise!!!

@geezer: I am so sorry to hear about all your injuries!! there is another way to learn and teach excellent Wing Chun...every each Wing Chun system should not be the same..."System" means ..our personal concept of  what is Wing Chun all about  and the kind of trainning(exercises) we use to achieve our best martial art skills. My students always decide which intensity they want to try....chi sao is only an exercise..if you want to do some sparring then use gear head , no gloves and go for it for a few minutes...after that, both students must show respect for each other....I dont want to talk about some other Shifu's idea about Wing Chun...but our Xuan Wing Chun family is not on that kind of path at all. You dont need to be smashed to learn good Wing Chun and obviously we dont train to make our egos grow stronger.......a beginner  should be treated specially , taking care of his basic development... when a new student comes to our kwoon, I always take 2 days a week to teach them semi privately at least 2 months before they can train with the rest...that assures them to have a proper understanding of the system and I provide them with the basics tools.  This is a very rare way of teaching, I spent more of my time each week for the same price but that is the right way to teach and to give same oportunity and knowledge to all my students.. I only take maximum 3 students each beginner class...it is imposible to teach Xuan Wing Chun system to a masive group.
Best of wishes to all


----------



## wtxs (Jul 17, 2013)

wtxs said:


> Welcome my fellow WCer.  Just curious, is your sir name Shifu or Avella? :hmm: Will you be sharing some of the special way of training you've spoken of?  I'm always like to see how others interpret their WC concepts.





shadowboxer said:


> Shifu means "Instructor".



By your answer, i take it you did not get the meaning behind the question.


----------



## shadowboxer (Jul 20, 2013)

wtxs said:


> By your answer, i take it you did not get the meaning behind the question.



@wtxs, if you want to get the right answer then you should ask the right question!!! so please ask properly for me to understand.  I am spanish and my mother language is not english so maybe that could be the problem or maybe not. I figured out many possible questions but I prefer you to please ask me again in a clear english so I can understand your specific question.
Thank you very much.


----------



## wtxs (Jul 22, 2013)

Shadowboxer, I'm just an old fart being picky of how you had introduced yourself.  Asking if your Sir name is Shifu or Avella is just an tongue-in-cheek thing ... for sure "Shifu" is not on you birth certificate.

No disrespect intended my fellow WC'er.  :asian: Again, welcome to the forum and looking forward to more of your contributions.


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Jul 29, 2013)

shadowboxer said:


> @wtxs, if you want to get the right answer then you should ask the right question!!! so please ask properly for me to understand.  I am spanish and my mother language is not english so maybe that could be the problem or maybe not. I figured out many possible questions but I prefer you to please ask me again in a clear english so I can understand your specific question.
> Thank you very much.



Ya'll are silly.

@Shadowboxer; He was making a joke at your expense. What he meant to ask was Shifu your surname. not your "Sir Name". Surnmane is more commonly known as your "Last Name" in America because we use it after our first two names. But in China, they use their surnames first. Li Jun fan = Bruce Lee. 

Another point WTXS was making was that it is kind of pretentious to introduce yourself as "Shifu/Sifu/Master". Those aren't titles you should introduce yourself as. Shifu is something people call you. Or something you have hanging on your wall. Because sifu doesn't mean "master". It has a few meaning, mostley like saying "Sir". Hence the reason WTXS said "Sir Name" because you were unduely giving yourself title.

If someone is particularly good at anything they can be addressed as "Sifu/Shifu". Even if the person has nothing to do with martial arts.


WTXS is english YOUR first language? Epic fail on the insult. LOL


----------



## wtxs (Jul 30, 2013)

jeff_hasbrouck said:


> Ya'll are silly.
> 
> @Shadowboxer; He was making a joke at your expense. What he meant to ask was Shifu your surname. not your "Sir Name". _*Surnmane*_ is more commonly known as your "Last Name" in America because we use it after our first two names. But *in China, they use their surnames first. Li Jun fan = Bruce Lee.
> *
> ...



Hey Jeff, my intent was not to make fun of or trying to insult Shadowboxer on the way he had introduced himself ... just nitpicking as I had stated.

Your take of the implications behind my questions to the OP is quite obvious, which introducing himself as "Shifu" in (your words) is pretentious.  I like the way you offer up an short course on customs and courtesy in support of you opinion.  You are also correct on my motive in my incorrect usage of the term "Sir name", thank you for the excellent explanation.

Chinese use last name first, Bruce Lee would be ... Lee, follow by Bruce. :hammer: 

FWIW since your sentiment echos my, it may be possible that you also be guilty of dishing out the insult. 

BTW what is "surnmane" ,"mostley" and "unduely"?  Would it be an fair question to ask of you ... is English YOUR first language? :hmm:


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jul 30, 2013)

Is this free training in Spain or Ontario? I can get to Ontario.


----------



## Domino (Aug 7, 2013)

Lost in translation, welcome to forums Shadow, bienvenida !


----------

